# A BMW clean with a funny sponge.



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey guys, just wanted to share my detail on Sunday.
A neighbour Keeps driving past while im either doing mine or the wifes cars and asks me to do his. :driver:

So what more can I say when im OCD!:detailer:

What we have here is a 2007 Silver/Gold BMW 320d.










Love these cars, and loved it even more when he showed up at 10.30am.




























Looks likes this car hasnt seen soap in a long time!
Wheels havent been cleaned in months, maybe the worst Iv seen.:doublesho










Interior isnt all that bad, dust everywhere as normal.



















Not everyday you see a banana this size lol.



















The only problem with cream interior, it show everything!










So first off, its the wheels.

Applied purple rain to get things started.



















Problem is, this wasnt even shifting it. So I wack out my Maxolen pressure spray modified with Autobrites Very Cherry None acid wheel cleaner inside and sprayed this over the purple rain and gave it a good brush with a wheel brush.










Agitated with the brush.










One nice clean wheel










Hands down, had to be one of the worse wheels EVER!

Now onto one of my favorite Snowfoams, CarChem.
Its perfect when the car is full of crap, but in alittle bit of a rush. About 7-10min dwell time and can actually see the dirt flowing with the foam.





































Washed with Autobrite Banana Gloss Shampoo, Just the Tonic tar remover from Autobrite then clayed with Bilt Hamber Medium and Berry Blast Quick Detailer from Autobrite.










This was off the first panel.:doublesho










Then re-washed with my extra special Greek sea-bed sponge.

This sponge is sooooo soft, traps dirt and doesnt drag. Havent seen anyone else use one of these, but then again not cheap from Cyprus.










My steamer decided to pack in as soon as I reached the handle of it. Reported the breakage to vax and they are sending a new replacement within 7 days. Good old warrenty.
So the interior cleaned with Autosmart G101 diluted 25/1 and scrubbed hard with a upholstery sponge and then wiped away with a microfiber cloth.

And have to say, that stuff saved my life! First time using it and wont be the last.
Lifted all them Stains out, leaving a fresh clean fragrance.

Now with the paint work being light, I normally use Autoglym SRP. Makes the paint nice and bright and topped with a winter Special of Collinite 845 liquid wax and rain X applied Windows too.
So it hit 4.30pm and time is against me turning dark, so buffed everything off, cleaned exhaust with Autosol, put a magic tree in (New Car Smell) and sprayed Hollister Socal air freshener onto carpets, seates and roof lining and got to say. Looks and SMELLS AMAZING!

After pictures, enjoy!



























































































And breeth.....

Any criticism or comments welcome. :thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

only bit of advise i can give....post in the showroom :lol:

other than that good job


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Nice work there matey :thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Looks a great turnaround to me mate:thumb:


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Great Job!
What a mess :doublesho


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

great effort, while it looks that good seal the wheels with something like Gtechniq C5 and you'll only ever need a wheel brush and shampoo in future. same goes for the Glass G1 those and they'll be clear for a long while!


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

Cracking job there, especially in the limited time which you had. That interior came up great. Not easy with that colour.:thumb:


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Nice work
Not sure on the sponge though.


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

steve from wath said:


> only bit of advise i can give....post in the showroom :lol:
> 
> other than that good job


Thanks for the pointer, completely forgot to post it in that section.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Are those tyres slicks??


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Stewartfinley said:


> great effort, while it looks that good seal the wheels with something like Gtechniq C5 and you'll only ever need a wheel brush and shampoo in future. same goes for the Glass G1 those and they'll be clear for a long while!


Sorry forvot to mention, took ages but wheels where sealed in with collinite too. Dont have and C5. Used to use AG Extra gloss protection, and that did a good job too!


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Bevvo said:


> Cracking job there, especially in the limited time which you had. That interior came up great. Not easy with that colour.:thumb:


Cheers fella! Tell me about it, interior took over 3 hours alone.
After this, I dont think I will own a cream interior EVER!


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

SteveyG said:


> Are those tyres slicks??


Ha ha ha, told the owner about the passenger front tyre. Think its gone past its legal limit. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

xJay1337 said:


> Nice work
> Not sure on the sponge though.


Used the sponge afew times now and its fab. Not like any other sponge. Im against all sponges apart from this one. Plus the other wash mitt was a complete write-off after this car.


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

You need to be a dead eyed shot with your foam lance!
I tend to splatter it on and there is a big fall out zone around me.
One if those pics showed you surrounded by cars - do they gripe about splashback ? 

V. Good turnaround. Looks like my wife has parked that car a coupla times....


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Looks like nice work by you. 

Really not sure of the car though. The colour, wheels, trim and interior are everything I'd be looking to avoid when buying a BMW


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Convenient that it's not your car then Kerr??? :lol:



jd1982 said:


> Used the sponge afew times now and its fab. Not like any other sponge. Im against all sponges apart from this one. Plus the other wash mitt was a complete write-off after this car.


I suppose!
Is it not really a foam sponge "as such"? May be different to use/feel but just looks like a sponge with more holes, like cheese


----------



## RobTex (Apr 5, 2012)

That was a great job on a tight schedule. I would love to know what your neighbor thought of your work and if they keep it clean going forward.


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Great work!

Especially the interior! OMG fantastic work!


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Lovely lovely turnaround.

The interior looks fab. If I was the owner, I would think 10 times before getting my feet onto those clean mats.


----------



## Hazza (Oct 14, 2013)

The turnaround on the interior is immense! Well done that man!


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

Nice work! What did the owner say?


----------



## jon-sri (Dec 22, 2012)

Hope he paid you well :thumb:


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Obsessed Merc said:


> You need to be a dead eyed shot with your foam lance!
> I tend to splatter it on and there is a big fall out zone around me.
> One if those pics showed you surrounded by cars - do they gripe about splashback ?
> 
> V. Good turnaround. Looks like my wife has parked that car a coupla times....


Nah, the only compliant I get is from a lady 4 doors down saying 'I wish you wouldnt use that, im afraid of falling'. Where else im a suppose to wash my car. But that was with Autobrite Magifoam. She doesnt say that with the Carchem stuff.
Plus either my wifes car and mine is in the way so no biggy.


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Kerr said:


> Looks like nice work by you.
> 
> Really not sure of the car though. The colour, wheels, trim and interior are everything I'd be looking to avoid when buying a BMW


Same here too, maybe the only car on this planet I would avoid!


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

RobTex said:


> That was a great job on a tight schedule. I would love to know what your neighbor thought of your work and if they keep it clean going forward.


Thankyou very much! If it wasnt for the steamer breaking on me, the interior would have taken me half the time. Maybe another reason to invest in a wet/dry vac. Just dont do enough to justify it at the mo.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

jd1982 said:


> Nah, the only compliant I get is from a lady 4 doors down saying 'I wish you would use that, im afraid of falling'. Where else im a suppose to wash my car. But that was with Autobrite Magifoam. She doesnt say that with the Carchem stuff.
> Plus either my wifes car and mine is in the way so no biggy.


Id be carefull incase shes one if those "had an accident not your fault" jobs and comes out one day and throws herself at the floor


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

That's a great turnaround!


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

RobTex said:


> That was a great job on a tight schedule. I would love to know what your neighbor thought of your work and if they keep it clean going forward.


He and the wife cant get over how well it looks. Sent me a txt last night loving the New Car and said he manages 80 members of staff and they all drive, can i forwards your number on. I said YES PLEASE lol.


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Wout_RS said:


> Great work!
> 
> Especially the interior! OMG fantastic work!


Thankyou for the compliments, means alot!

Im trying to get back into it as since Iv changed my job, its finding time to do it again.
Dont think I would ever get bord of it tho. Just sometimes hate that bug which makes you start buying products lol.


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Guru said:


> Lovely lovely turnaround.
> 
> The interior looks fab. If I was the owner, I would think 10 times before getting my feet onto those clean mats.


They arnt mats, thats the original carpets. The carpets where still damp and he was about to put his foot on it until I stopped him and said 'lets put your drivers car mat back before you put a lovely foot print in there' lol.


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Paul04 said:


> Nice work! What did the owner say?


The first thing he noticed out the whole car was the exhaust when he was walking down the road lol. His jaw dropped when he looked in the interior.


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

craigeh123 said:


> Id be carefull incase shes one if those "had an accident not your fault" jobs and comes out one day and throws herself at the floor


I do make sure its completely gone now or pressure wash it onto the road. Its only when I wash mine and the wifes car at the same time. I use Magifoam on both, but the cling time while doing the other car is amazing. Just think il try and avoid it until I move house, it just lingers for ages on the floor.

P.s I use trainers with no grip and still dont find it slippy...


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

That is a great turnaround especially on the interior! I hope the owner appreciates your hard work.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

looks like you done a great job on that fella looks much better and hope the owner was pleased with your efforts


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

matthewt23 said:


> That is a great turnaround especially on the interior! I hope the owner appreciates your hard work.


Thankyou so much again!

To be honest, this needed a 2 day detail. From 10.30am to 3pm and still wasnt happy with the interior but had to crack on the outside.

Its these winter months, less day light.


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

bazz said:


> looks like you done a great job on that fella looks much better and hope the owner was pleased with your efforts


Thanks again, hope to do the owners black RX8 next week.
If it was me. I think I would put seat covers on that car just to preserve the finish Iv done on it.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

You've done a cracking job in difficult circumstances!! :thumb: glad your man was happy, not often you get feedback like the text!!


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

ianrobbo1 said:


> You've done a cracking job in difficult circumstances!! :thumb: glad your man was happy, not often you get feedback like the text!!


I know, think Iv turned them car proud again. Maybe they haven't seen there car like that since New?
I was going to knock on the door to ask if everything was ok for them, looks like the txt saved me from going round. Glad they are well chuffed with it.

Thankyou again!


----------



## Extreme Gleam (Apr 3, 2013)

Great job in such a small amount of time!


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Extreme Gleam said:


> Great job in such a small amount of time!


Thankyou again, all comments and compliments have been fantastic on this job.

I hate rushing! Maybe I was spending too much time on the interior and didnt realise the time until my wife came out and said tea will be ready in a hour lol.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice turnaround:thumb:


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Nice work and great turnaround.


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Cheers guys!
Much prefer to do a Leather interior tho...


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Great results :thumb: especially on a cloth cream interior :doublesho


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

jd1982 said:


> The first thing he noticed out the whole car was the exhaust when he was walking down the road lol. His jaw dropped when he looked in the interior.


Then he got his wallet out!:lol:


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

AGRE said:


> Great results :thumb: especially on a cloth cream interior :doublesho


Told the owner to try and keep ontop of it(which to be fare the interior was ok until I shampooed it out) and not to use fairy liquid lol.


----------



## Banham49 (Aug 27, 2013)

Great turn around. Hope he wont let his car get so dirty again


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

Great turnaround there. Well done!


----------



## Autogeek (Mar 3, 2011)

Came out great!


----------



## silver sport13 (Oct 10, 2013)

Im amazed at the interior turn around, well done all round.


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice Work :thumb:


----------



## DebbieOCD (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice work! 

Wee question though, what interior sponge did you use for scrubbing the seats with?


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

breezeblue said:


> Nice work!
> 
> Wee question though, what interior sponge did you use for scrubbing the seats with?


I used one of them harder more durable yellow upholstery sponges.

Something similar this... http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=271146932759


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

silver sport13 said:


> Im amazed at the interior turn around, well done all round.


So am I! Loved looking at the finished job and sad to see it go.


----------



## DebbieOCD (Jan 25, 2012)

jd1982 said:


> I used one of them harder more durable yellow upholstery sponges.
> 
> Something similar this... http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=271146932759


Spot on  thanks!


----------



## HAVEN40 (Apr 24, 2013)

Top job, I can't believe how good that interior came up. Especially being cream. Looks as new.


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Can I just say a massive thankyou to all you guys. The compliments have been fantastic! 

But if it wasnt for you and this forum I wouldnt have the technique, equipment, polishes, waxes and sealants etc to produce a good job like I did.

So a big thanks to you all for the learning curves Iv gained.


----------



## sohail (Jan 23, 2013)

wow what a transformation in a short time those wheels must have taken some time.. and that interior looks like the car as just come from factory! 

can i please ask where did you get the Maxolen pressure sprayer? does it foam up the very cherry?

thanks


----------



## Schuey (Sep 2, 2006)

Nice work dude. Interior looks new again. :thumb:


----------



## Sarah (Aug 11, 2008)

Wow that's a great turnaround! Interior looks great! Well done


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

sohail said:


> wow what a transformation in a short time those wheels must have taken some time.. and that interior looks like the car as just come from factory!
> 
> can i please ask where did you get the Maxolen pressure sprayer? does it foam up the very cherry?
> 
> thanks


Got the Maxolen sprayer off eBay. Think it was around £15. Its a chemical resistant one. I basically opened it up, made a small hole at the top of the clear tube so air/product mixed together put a blue fan nossle on the end then added Verry Cherry. Foams up nicely.


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

Excellent turn around bet the owner was well chuffed.

With the exhaust was it just autosol that brought it up like that or was wire wool involved?


----------



## sohail (Jan 23, 2013)

jd1982 said:


> Got the Maxolen sprayer off eBay. Think it was around £15. Its a chemical resistant one. I basically opened it up, made a small hole at the top of the clear tube so air/product mixed together put a blue fan nossle on the end then added Verry Cherry. Foams up nicely.


thanks any chance you could post some pictures of it so i can try and replicate?


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

Looks good! Nice job on the interior


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great turnaround


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

deano93tid said:


> Excellent turn around bet the owner was well chuffed.
> 
> With the exhaust was it just autosol that brought it up like that or was wire wool involved?


Just Autosol and a microfiber cloth. To say its a diesel tail pipe, it wasnt that bad.


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

sohail said:


> thanks any chance you could post some pictures of it so i can try and replicate?


Il see what I can do...


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

Nice job buddy.


----------



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

Great work!!!
When can I take mine?


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

What a brilliant turnaround, can imagine those wheels were not easy!


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow

That interior came up amazing


No extraction machine used at all?


I've got a maxolen sprayer also, where do you get the special nozzle from?


----------



## sohail (Jan 23, 2013)

Junior Bear said:


> Wow
> 
> That interior came up amazing
> 
> ...


im looking for a maxolen sprayer but there's non on ebay where did you get yours from?


----------



## rixis (Jan 21, 2013)

Great job..everything is spot on :thumb:


----------



## Ninja13 (Dec 1, 2011)

Excellent job :thumb:

I know it's been said plenty of times but I also need to say that the Interior looks fantastic.  Well done


----------



## veeduby (Feb 1, 2006)

Wow, great work there.
Amazing how much you done in the time given.


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Rod said:


> Great work!!!
> When can I take mine?


Ha ha, if your on this site you should be doing it yourself lol.
If not, just holla.


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

WP-UK said:


> What a brilliant turnaround, can imagine those wheels were not easy!


Think they haven't been done in a long time mate, first treated with purple rain but wasnt shifting anything. So I wacked out my pressure sprayer filled with Verry Cherry and covered the whole wheel, agitated and bobs your uncle. Came up like new!
Love the modded sprayer, it just foams the wheel cleaner so much better.


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Junior Bear said:


> Wow
> 
> That interior came up amazing
> 
> ...


Nope, dont have a wet vac or extraction machine. All done by hand!
Dont do enough work to justify one.

But would of taken half the time if the steam cleaner didnt pack in. Received the new last Friday, good warrenty from vax.

The maxolen sprayer hasnt got a special nozzle to foam. I do have a yellow, blue and red fan nozzle. Think its how thin or thick the fan goes.

Its mostly down to the little hole at the top of the tube mixing with air. Similar to a snowfoan mix.


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

sohail said:


> im looking for a maxolen sprayer but there's non on ebay where did you get yours from?


So sorry guys, its called Marolex sprayer. You can get them off Autobrite Direct or eBay...

Link below

http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/in...ump-sprayers/marolex-master-1500-sprayer.html

Mine was originally from these guys but from there eBay shop...

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&s...tqMlSorsDu_XhypNg&sig2=Jb6vsOecaWtHMvlxQAbvig


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Ninja13 said:


> Excellent job :thumb:
> 
> I know it's been said plenty of times but I also need to say that the Interior looks fantastic.  Well done


Thankyou again mate!

It was originally all from the knowledge of this site and you guys which made the incredible job.

Without this site, I would know where to start.


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

This is how mine sort of works.
Other wheel cleaners cling differently, just remember that!

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&s...82Cint05DvOwNQltg&sig2=dgrasvT5p-1Vewot0VEl9g


----------



## sohail (Jan 23, 2013)

jd1982 said:


> So sorry guys, its called Marolex sprayer. You can get them off Autobrite Direct or eBay...
> 
> Link below
> 
> ...


thats great one last question does the nozzle have a gauze in it? can you recommend one?


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

sohail said:


> thats great one last question does the nozzle have a gauze in it? can you recommend one?


Nope, its the little hole which you make at the top of the tube does the foaming. Mixing product and air together makes this happen. I did buy separate nozzles tho which gives a fan effect for better coverage.


----------



## sohail (Jan 23, 2013)

jd1982 said:


> Nope, its the little hole which you make at the top of the tube does the foaming. Mixing product and air together makes this happen. I did buy separate nozzles tho which gives a fan effect for better coverage.


once again thanks for the info


----------

